# New Model Kits by ANY manf.?



## Mark C. (Dec 27, 2008)

hey guys im a Slot car racer...for those of you who have no idea what that is...its a 1:24th scale car that goes around a track with a electric motor...very similar to RC cars except you control the throttle not the steering input..some of these cars reach over 100mph

they have classes that run these cars with Model kit cars...basically we grab the body and throw out the guts and parts...i know some of you are cringing at this sorry lol..

my question is...what happaned to Ertl...Revell and many others..it seems model kit companys are dying off or stopped making them and now only make diecast cars...whats going on with that? what model kit manf. are still out there and make alot of cars in 1:24 and 1:25th? 
has the licenscing of companys such as ford, chevy..etc. behind this..has it gotten too expensive?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Revell and Monogram are still going strong and produce kits in 1/24-25. Tamiya have cars in 1/24,1/20, and 1/12. Hasegawa, Fujimi, Doyusha, Trumpeter have 1/24 car kits. 
AMT/Ertl and MPC cars are slowly filtering through via Autoworld, and Model King have heaps of old AMT and MPC early drag cars and racers. 
All this stuff should be easy to find on the net.
Hope this helps.

Chris.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Not sure how it is your area, but the hobby shelves here are overflowing with 1:24 model kit cars.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Just peruse this website.

Like everything else in models, it's alive and living on the internet.

Maybe too alive...


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Slot cars...a simpler hobby for a more elegant time. I miss them.


----------



## Mark C. (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks guys... so how many of you race slot cars? several model kit builders race in the Hardbody class over here on long island...many of the model kit bodys fit right on the chassis and we race with them....the cars with everything cost around 60-70 dollars


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Just the HO stuff with my son. We got about a year out of a tomy set before video games took over. The magnet holding the cars to the track seemed kinda like cheating compared to the auroras when I was a kid.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Racing Champs killed off AMT/Ertl a year or two back. Some third party outfits like Model King and Stevens International have paid for one time reissues of some older kits. Round Two Models has the rights to the kits in general and is/will be reissuing some. But AMT more or less went out of business.

Revell folded an was bought by Hobbico, better known for their Tower Hobbies/Great Planes Distributor labels. Sadly, Revell just let go one of their VP's and a bunch of employees according to Model Retailer a trade magazine. Revell also just ended their long time licensing agreement with NASCAR. Licensing is huge now... the new Revell car kits are coming in at $24.95 MSRP so Ford, Chevy, Goodyear, etc can all get a piece of the pie.

Tamiya, Revell Germany, Fujimi make a lot of imports and sports cars, and also racing bike kits.


----------



## Mark C. (Dec 27, 2008)

Steve244 said:


> Just the HO stuff with my son. We got about a year out of a tomy set before video games took over. The magnet holding the cars to the track seemed kinda like cheating compared to the auroras when I was a kid.


if u think those are fast...check these out...Restricted open cars are one of the fastest classes of HO racing they have...will blow the doors off a tomy car


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Yep, a lot of us alteh cockers remember slot racing from when it originally took off back in the '60s. It was a pretty big hobby then. It seemed every suburban neighborhood had one or two slot-racing joints. Although regular model car bodies could be used, it was more common in those days to buy one-piece lightweight vacuformed clear plastic bodies made specifically for slot cars, and paint and decal them.

That was also around the time skateboarding was starting up. Anyone remember the award-winning short film _Skaterdater_?

Sorry, a wave of nostalgia just washed over me. MUST STAY ON TOPIC . . . MUST STAY ON TOPIC . . . MUST STAY ON TOPIC . . .


----------



## Mark C. (Dec 27, 2008)

yes lexan bodies are still the norm...but we have a class for cars for Hard plastic bodies..hence the name Hardbodies... its speically designed for those who want cars who look like actual cars and something that doesnt look from the year 3000....if you have raced slot cars youll notice the faster ones look nothing like a real car..which is why several people like the Hardbody cars and modelers race them also


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, A-nut... :wave:


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

We still sell a fair bit of slot cars, HO and 1:32 are the most common. The big thing popping up now is 1:32 and 1:24 RADIO CONTROL basement racing. No slots, no guides, just a track and how well you can steer.

On the topic of 1:24, I'm starting with a Revell RPMz R/C chassis (originally sold with a 2005 Mustang body) and refitting it with a custom painted 1964 GTO. What you get is 1:24 scale indoor FREE R/C racing with custom fit bodies from stock Revell kits.

Cooler than slots.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are some Arii 1/24 cars like the GT40 that are old Cox slot cars now sold as slammer type curbside kits. Revell has reissued from time to time a couple of the old Monogram slot car models like the Chaparall... they were originally SC's but Monogram added simple wheels etc and sold them as curb sides.


----------

